# Uso vulgar respecto a la posición pronominal



## Gitanogana

Hola, leí que el uso correcto en cuanto a el orden pronominal átona es 
*se + 2a persona + 1a persona + 3a persona*, pero también leí que 

_Parece, no obstante, que esta restricción tiene un estatuto distinto, en tanto que _(¿qué significa _en tanto que_ aquí?)_ los hablantes pueden interpretar el se como un clítico independiente (y colocarlo como primer elemento) o como una tercera persona, de ahí las construcciones frecuentes en lengua vulgar del tipo _

_Me se cayó_
_Te se oye muy bien,_

_que no se dan en otros clíticos, ni siquiera con se seguido de otra tercera persona: __*Le se cayó. _
Esto se puede encontrar aquí.

¿Alguién me puede aclarar eso - en cuáles situaciones se usa esta construcción y bajo qué restricciones (porque no entiendo bueno lo dicho), es algo típico de muchos hablantes? 
Gracias


----------



## lazarus1907

No estoy seguro, pero creo que esas barbaridades no ocurren en América; solo en España. En el sur se oye más de la cuenta, y es espantoso. A diferencia de otros, no me molesta reconocer que mis compatriotas (o yo mismo) pueden hablar mal el idioma, y me horrorizaría que esta aberración se extendiera.

Evítalo, por favor.


----------



## lazarus1907

Y la cita de rigor:


> *4.** Orden de las secuencias de clíticos. *Un mismo verbo puede llevar dos y hasta tres pronombres clíticos, que se anteponen o posponen al verbo siempre en bloque, no pudiendo anteponerse unos y posponerse otros. El orden no es libre y se somete, básicamente, a la regla que establece que los pronombres de segunda persona preceden a los de primera y estos a los de tercera, salvo a la forma _se,_ que precede a todas las demás (_se_ + 2.ª pers. + 1.ª pers. + 3.ª pers.): _«Ay, Dios, que te me lo llevaste cuando más falta me hacía»_ (Ayerra _Lucha_ [Esp. 1984]); _«Cualquiera se te la llevará delante de las narices»_ (Aub _Calle_ [Esp. 1961]); no son correctas, por tanto, secuencias como ___me se_ o ___te se,_ propias del habla popular: ___«No me se haga el pendejo, Balbicito, no me cojudee»
> 
> __Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Like an Angel

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No estoy seguro, pero creo que esas barbaridades no ocurren en América; solo en España.


 

¡Ojalá estuvieramos exentos!, pero no. No digo que la mayoría hable así, pero hay gente a quien se le suele escapar ese uso. Incluso, había años atrás un personaje de televisión (totalmente inculto, pero con un corazón de oro) que se despedía con un _se vemo'_. Hoy en día nos despedimos así para robarle una sonrisa al que se va, pero no es común escucharlo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lamento informar que en la Argentina también se oyen esas cosas. Era más común 30 años atrás -supongo que la inmigración era más reciente- y ahora es más raro oírlo. También lo usamos junto con el "semos", el "haiga" y el pronominal "con eco" para imitar a supuestos personajes toscos de las grandes ciudades:

"No importa que no haiga má comida. Le agregamo un poco má de agua a la sopa y listo, y si a ustede no le gusta vayansén. ¡Me se hase agua a la boca, me se hase! Si querés te presto mi choclos [NT: la dentadura postiza] porque, ¡acaso papáaa! ¿¡semos amigo o no semos amigos!?"


----------



## Gitanogana

Gracias por sus explicaciones, simplemente me preguntaba acerca de la construcción por si acaso me lo tope en el futuro, pero nunca tenía intento de usarlo yo mismo.


----------



## Like an Angel

Gitanogana said:
			
		

> _Parece, no obstante, que esta restricción tiene un estatuto distinto, en tanto que _(¿qué significa _en tanto que_ aquí?)_ los hablantes pueden interpretar el se como un clítico independiente (y colocarlo como primer elemento) o como una tercera persona, de ahí las construcciones frecuentes en lengua vulgar del tipo_


En tanto = mientras.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Gitanogana

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> También lo usamos junto con el "semos", el "haiga" y el pronominal "con eco" para imitar a supuestos personajes toscos de las grandes ciudades:
> 
> "No importa que no haiga má comida. Le agregamo un poco má de agua a la sopa y listo, y si a ustede no le gusta vayansén. ¡Me se hase agua a la boca, me se hase! Si querés te presto mi choclos [NT: la dentadura postiza] porque, ¡acaso papáaa! ¿¡semos amigo o no semos amigos!?"


 
Lo siento, por supuesto no soy hablante nativo, pues ¿me pudieras explicar el significado de los termos como _con eco, haiga, etc_. mencionados. 

Gracias


----------



## ordequin

Gitanogana said:
			
		

> _Parece, no obstante, que esta restricción tiene un estatuto distinto, en tanto que _(¿qué significa _en tanto que_ aquí?)_ mientras que_
> 
> ¿Alguién me puede aclarar eso - en cuáles situaciones se usa esta construcción y bajo qué restricciones (porque no entiendo bueno lo dicho), es algo típico de muchos hablantes?
> Gracias


 Gracias a Dios, donde yo vivo no resulta muy frecuente escucharlo.
Puedo decirte, que de todas las incorrecciones que uno puede cometer, en el uso habitual del lenguaje, me parece, sin dudarlo,LA MÁS ESPANTOSAMENTE ATROZ, y perniciosa no sólo para los tímpanos, sino para el sereno equilibrio del ánimo.
 Es como llevar un cartel en la frente que dijera:" No sólamente soy ignorante, sino que además tengo a gala lucirlo, y seguir siéndolo".
¡No lo emplees nunca, por favor!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Gitanogana said:
			
		

> Lo siento, por supuesto no soy hablante nativo, pues ¿me pudieras explicar el significado de los termos como _con eco, haiga, etc_. mencionados.
> 
> Gracias


 
semos = somos (me enteré aquí que es habla cateta en España, y yo que creía que era de algunos palurdos de Buenos Aires)

haiga = haya

yo llamo pronominales "con eco" a la maldita costumbre que tiene alrededor de un tercio de la población de agregarle una "n" extra al se en la primera y tercera persona del plural

sientesé = siéntese
sientensén = síentense

y se aplica al azar con otros pronombres -por suerte es casi una rareza-

hagamoslón = hagámoslo
comanlán = cómanla

¡yo le dije al Hétor! con tanta gente curta en la'rgentina ¿cómo no vamo a salí p'adelante?


----------



## Like an Angel

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¡yo le dije al Hétor! con tanta gente curta en la'rgentina ¿cómo no vamo a salí p'adelante?


 
Aflojale ale, lo estás matando a Gitanogana .

No te preocupes Gitanogana, no es nada primordial lo que ha escrito ale. A los argentinos de seguro nos resulta muy gracioso porque sabemos de qué se trata esta forma de hablar, pero no es para que la aprendas. Lo utilizan las personas que no ha podido estudiar, hablan como les suena y cometen horrores (no errores). Pero no es nada que deba quitarte el sueño.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Sí, pero Gitanogana pregunta y yo le contesto

Por supuesto que no merece la pena aprenderlo. De hecho se aprende en dos o tres días de estar en contacto con tales tipos de personas (en cualquier país o cualquier idioma) pues esta gente tan sencilla no tiene un habla muy compleja.

Ahora, está bien aclarar que este habla se encuentra en el límite entre lo popular y lo marginal, y no porque no sea gente decente. Este tipo de habla la usan los marginales y las personas decentes que viven en la frontera de la marginalidad, y guarda la característica propia de la marginalidad: no oyen ni imitan otros estilos de habla. 

La gente que habla así se encuentra socialmente en el extremo opuesto a los que aplican la sobrecorrección. Los primeros usan sus propios códigos y ni se enteran de que existen otros modos de habla, y los segundos imitan usos de clases sociales que ellos creen más refinadas y exageran las reglas del lenguaje.

Gitanogana, no hagas caso de estas hablas pues te será muy fácil comprender las cosas en el raro caso que te cruces con estas gentes.


----------



## ordequin

Bueno yo encuentro muy interesantes las aportaciones que haceis a Gitanogana, respecto de qué es lo que debe evitarse.
Y me parece muy práctico. Porque si lo lee, lo recordará y podrá reconocerlo cuando la ocasión se presente, sirviéndole como una especie de vacuna.


----------



## ordequin

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Ahora, está bien aclarar que este habla se encuentra en el límite entre lo popular y lo marginal, y no porque no sea gente decente. Este tipo de habla la usan los marginales y las personas decentes que viven en la frontera de la marginalidad, y guarda la característica propia de la marginalidad: no oyen ni imitan otros estilos de habla.
> 
> ¡Fantástico! Pasamos de lo linguístico a lo sociológico, ¡bendito foro!.
> Alec, quizás te resulte curioso lo que voy a decir porque es un poco contradictorio.
> Por un lado estoy de acuerdo en un 99º/º en el comentario reseñado, y sin embargo tengo que decirte que me suena a "políticamente incorrecto" y ligeramente separatista.
> Sobretodo, me parecería peligrosísima la inclusión de la frase "esas gentes", de no ser porque siendo una persona práctica, estoy segura de que "esas gentes" no se encuentran entre los más asiduos a este foro.


----------



## ordequin

Tambien se desprende de tu comentario un halo desesperanzador.
Te contaré una anécdota, en la que se evidencia mi 1º/º de disentimiento.
"Esas gentes" sí son conscientes de que existe otro habla, pero no lo intentan porque creen que no sabrían ni por donde empezar.
Hace años, tenía a unas personas a mi cargo, y entre ellas había un chico que sobresalía en cuanto a su capacidad de trabajo, y también porque se trataba de un individuo muy peculiar, tenía duende, y un alto grado de creatividad.
Se había criado en ambientes marginales, donde los niños pasan muchas horas en la calle, aprendiendo de los más mayores lo divertido que resulta robar neumáticos, etc...
Un día me preguntó acerca de su proyección profesional. Me resultó muy violento. Yo, por aquel entonces, también pensaba que no serviría de nada informarle del "pequeño inconveniente" que representaba su curiosa manera de hablar, ya que tenía el convencimiento de que él no era consciente de este hecho, y de que decírselo no contribuiría más que a humillarlo.
Pero él insistió, y como se había generado entre nosotros una cierta confianza, resolví afrontar el reto de hablar de ello. Cuando tras largos preámbulos de fines dulcificatorios, le dije que debía suprimir su dejo macarra, (no se lo dije así, revolví todas mis neuronas buscando los más encantadores eufemismos), él me contestó:
-"Ya lo sé, me da mucha vergüenza, pero no sé cómo hacerlo. Cuando intento hablar bien siento que estoy haciendo el ridículo."
Después me pidió que le ayudara. Y lo hice.
¡Qué gran satisfacción! Consiguió, en unos dos años eliminar su acento y muchos de los modos que lo acompañan, (casi siempre, no se trata sólo del acento, o del uso de las palabras). Hoy en día, puedo decirte que no teniendo la flemática autosuficiencia de Gala, sí puede expresarse de una manera naturalmente correcta, que hace mucho más difícilmente detectable su origen; al modo, quizás, de una persona de mediana cultura de un ambiente rural.
Creo que la evolucíon es notable.
Enfín, confío en que mi pequeña historia sirva al menos para el entretenimiento de los que tengan a bien leerla.
Un saludo para todos los que haceis posible la continuidad de este sitio maravilloso.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ordequin said:
			
		

> Sobretodo, me parecería peligrosísima la inclusión de la frase "esas gentes", de no ser porque siendo una persona práctica, estoy segura de que "esas gentes" no se encuentran entre los más asiduos a este foro.


Use el buscador incorporado al navegador y no encontré que haya usado "esas gentes". Yo dije "estas hablas" y "esta gente". Gente se usa en sentido clasificatorio de grupo o capa, y tratándose de lingüistica la distinción entre grupos que están en diferentes "órbitas" es lo normal. De hecho, el grupo marginal siempre está en un extremo de la clasificación y con ese nombre. La marginalidad es una realidad que analiza la sociología y la lingüística toma en consideración.

Por suerte nunca seré políticamente correcto, al menos con respecto a cosas fuera de su ámbito. No voy a ir a una villa miseria y saludarles "hola marginalillos, ¿como estáis hoy?". Para mi es esta gente (esta porque están cerca, porque están aquí, porque forman parte del todo, porque hay que entenderles).El vicio de la corrección política surge cuando uno no puede usar una palabra no estando presente nadie que pueda ofenderse de ella. Cuando nos olvidamos de la "corrección política" vemos la realidad, como la que fue a una estatua de Apolo y removió la hoja de parra ¿a que no saben qué encontró?....¡uvas! ¿qué más?


----------



## María Archs

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No estoy seguro, pero creo que esas barbaridades no ocurren en América; solo en España. En el sur se oye más de la cuenta, y es espantoso. A diferencia de otros, no me molesta reconocer que mis compatriotas (o yo mismo) pueden hablar mal el idioma, y me horrorizaría que esta aberración se extendiera.
> 
> Evítalo, por favor.


 
¡¡¡AGGGGGGGGGGG!!! 
Eso no se lo he oído decir a los adultos en España ni de casualidad. 
Aquí decimos:
Se me cayó.
Se te oye muy bien.
Se le cayó.

Ahora bien, es cierto que los niños pequeñitos suelen decir: _Me se cayó_.
Y sus papás le dicen: _"Se me, se me.... Acuerdáte: la semana viene antes que el mes"_

Saludos

María


----------



## aleCcowaN

ordequin said:
			
		

> .... Yo, por aquel entonces, también pensaba que no serviría de nada informarle del "pequeño inconveniente" que representaba su curiosa manera de hablar, ya que tenía el convencimiento de que él no era consciente de este hecho, y de que decírselo no contribuiría más que a humillarlo.
> Pero él insistió, y como se había generado entre nosotros una cierta confianza, resolví afrontar el reto de hablar de ello. Cuando tras largos preámbulos de fines dulcificatorios, le dije que debía suprimir su dejo macarra, (no se lo dije así, revolví todas mis neuronas buscando los más encantadores eufemismos), él me contestó:
> -"Ya lo sé, me da mucha vergüenza, pero no sé cómo hacerlo. Cuando intento hablar bien siento que estoy haciendo el ridículo."
> Después me pidió que le ayudara. Y lo hice.
> ...


Yo opinaba y actuaba así, hasta que un día descubrí que estaba aplicando mi pensamiento de clase media "burguesa" y extendiéndolo a los demás. Cuando decidí "salir de mí" y entender en serio a los demás, aprendí que podía decirles cosas como esa de manera directa y comenzar a hacer lo mío -si lo había- inmediatamente.

De hecho "estas gentes" me han enseñado muchas experiencias de supervivencia; me han dado acceso a sus mentes y motivaciones; se han abierto como un libro. La lucha la he tenido yo para no desreferenciarme frente a la marginalidad. De eso me están quedando experiencias útiles: he abandonado en parte el cinismo frente a las posibilidades del hombre y sus sociedades, y he madurado, me han hecho ellos más "sabio".

Yo condeno muchas cosas de nuestras sociedades. Una de las que más condeno es esa cosa muy de clase media que se compra una sensibilidad social haciendo supuestamente algo por los "pobres", convirtiéndose así en clase media progresista, o lo que es lo mismo, peligrosos narcicistas gobernados por sus placeres pero llenos de gestos para comprarse el cielo baldosa por baldosa (y dejar a los pobres afuera).


----------



## ordequin

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Gitanogana, no hagas caso de estas hablas pues te será muy fácil comprender las cosas en el raro caso que te cruces con estas gentes.


Me da igual "estas" que "esas", pero sí, efectívamente escribiste "estas".
Bueno, pareces un poco enfadado Alec... enfín debe ser que no tengo ni idea de como poner las palabras unas detrás de otras para dar forma con ellas a mis ideas.
En realidad, yo estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo. Entre mis vicios no se encuentra el de la "corrección política", sin embargo estoy al corriente de esta idem. Está ahí, existe, aunque yo no la comparta. Creo que veo la misma realidad que tú, e incluso puedo llegar al paroxismo y volverme hiperrealista-es broma-.
Tan sólo he querido por un momento evadirme de mi propia percepción, y convertirme, por la gracia de la empatía, en la transmutación a un relato de otras sensibilidades. Un saludo, chatín.


----------



## ordequin

Alec, tu último post, fatal.
Suspendido en Ética. Qué bueno pasamos de una disciplina a otra. Yo sigo con mi sentido del humor, ese que pareces no percibir.
Bueno, ahora en serio. Da la sensación de que me estás juzgando. ¿Con tan pocos datos? Tambien parece que me atribuyes actitudes, sentimientos, roles...Sin base alguna. Enfín, yo de mayor me pido ser como tú...omnipotente...je,je,je


----------



## Fernita

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Yo opinaba y actuaba así, hasta que un día descubrí que estaba aplicando mi pensamiento de clase media "burguesa" y extendiéndolo a los demás. Cuando decidí "salir de mí" y entender en serio a los demás, aprendí que podía decirles cosas como esa de manera directa y comenzar a hacer lo mío -si lo había- inmediatamente.
> 
> De hecho "estas gentes" me han enseñado muchas experiencias de supervivencia; me han dado acceso a sus mentes y motivaciones; se han abierto como un libro. La lucha la he tenido yo para no desreferenciarme frente a la marginalidad. De eso me están quedando experiencias útiles: he abandonado en parte el cinismo frente a las posibilidades del hombre y sus sociedades, y he madurado, me han hecho ellos más "sabio".
> 
> Yo condeno muchas cosas de nuestras sociedades. Una de las que más condeno es esa cosa muy de clase media que se compra una sensibilidad social haciendo supuestamente algo por los "pobres", convirtiéndose así en clase media progresista, o lo que es lo mismo, peligrosos narcicistas gobernados por sus placeres pero llenos de gestos para comprarse el cielo baldosa por baldosa (y dejar a los pobres afuera).


 
Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, Ale, realmente todo lo que escribiste me parece increíble, de una sensibilidad sin límites y de una verdad irrefutable. Ojalá muchas personas pensaran y actuaran como vos, el mundo sería distinto. 
Con todo mi cariño y respeto de siempre.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ordequin said:
			
		

> Alec, tu último post, fatal.
> Suspendido en Ética. Qué bueno pasamos de una disciplina a otra. Yo sigo con mi sentido del humor, ese que pareces no percibir.
> Bueno, ahora en serio. Da la sensación de que me estás juzgando. ¿Con tan pocos datos? Tambien parece que me atribuyes actitudes, sentimientos, roles...Sin base alguna. Enfín, yo de mayor me pido ser como tú...omnipotente...je,je,je


¡Para nada! Hay algo que un día me habrán de explicar los españoles porque grupalmente no los comprendo en absoluto, o mejor, lamentaría que no tuviera nada nuevo que comprender. Hay alguno por allí que cree que estoy enemistado con él o ella porque le rebatí fuertemente sus argumentos y le critiqué su falta de método detrás de sus asertos o sus intenciones lúdicas. Parece que todo es negociaciones de poder. Aquí parece que no hubiera intención alguna de hacer ningún análisis colectivo ni poner argumentos que respalden lo que se dice. La cosa siempre tiene que quedar "50% para ti y 50% para mí". Eso de "tener razón" es una proyección que me hacen de su propia psique. Sólo alguien que lucha por mecanismos de poder en las relaciones humanas puede pensar que el poder es el objetivo del que tiene enfrente. Continuamente confunden a sus propias personas con sus argumentos. Y mezclan emociones de todo color. Y el supuesto humor juguetón y fina ironía son un espejismo. Los gestos y la entonación, que es por donde canalizan generalmente estas virtudes, aquí están ausentes, y una docena de patéticos _smileys_ no los reemplazan. De la misma manera ni mis gestos ni mi entonación ni mi estado "emocional" te los transmito, así que no saques ninguna conclusión acerca de lo qué opino de ti y tus actos ni por qué escribí lo que escribí, que al fin quien cambió el punto fuiste tú, quien estaba un 99% de acuerdo y armó un tole-tole por el otro 1% fuiste tú; quien abrió el camino a las experiencias y opiniones personalísimas fuiste tú; quien reemplazó un riguroso análisis de mis palabras, o su crítica racional, por sus pareceres fuiste tú.

Cuando se argumenta, se argumenta con solidez, y no se anda uno fijando en como anda el marcador. Son esos argumentos los que separan la vehemencia de la simple pasión, y es el no rebatir argumentos lo que hace ver rigidez donde simplemente no hay ningún argumento nuevo o rebatido, quedando estanca la situación. Y por supuesto, y espero que no le veas ninguna rizo detrás, amigos como siempre.


----------



## lazarus1907

No me lo puedo creer: Vamos a terminar un hilo, todos están de acuerdo conmigo y no me he peleado con nadie. ¡Debe de ser mi día!

Ya tenemos todos algo en común: ¡Suena fatal!


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¡Para nada! Hay algo que un día me habrán de explicar los españoles porque grupalmente no los comprendo en absoluto, o mejor, lamentaría que no tuviera nada nuevo que comprender. Hay alguno por allí que cree que estoy enemistado con él o ella porque le rebatí fuertemente sus argumentos y le critiqué su falta de método detrás de sus asertos o sus intenciones lúdicas.


No estarás hablando de mí, Alec. Yo te aprecio mucho y lamentaría muchísimo que dejaras este foro. Sabes que aprecio tu opinión, aunque sea opuesta a la mía; al menos es una opinión inteligente, instruida y que me da que pensar. Preferiría que siempre estuviéramos de acuerdo, pero no sólo sería aburrido, sino que además estaríamos los dos equivocándonos juntos tarde o temprano.


----------



## ordequin

Querido Alec:
Si no entiendes a los españoles, entonces mejor a los vascos los dejamos para otro día, sobretodo porque ya se va haciendo tarde en esta "tierra de conejos" y por ello simplificaré mi respuesta y mis argumentos al máximo.

En el párrafo anterior como si de un "buscando a Wally" se tratara hay ocultos algunos espejismos, perdón, digo ironías. ¿Serás capaz de encontrarlos?... ¡Oh, Dios mío ya empieza este humor burlesco-juguetón otra vez!, ¡Tiene vida propia!, ¡En serio, yo no hago nada! Vade retro arlequín, digo ordequin...

Bueno, primero los agradecimientos. Me alegra que no te hayas enemistado conmigo. Gracias a la generosidad de manifestármelo podré dormir más comfortablemente.

Y ahora vamos al lío, porque ésto es en lo que se ha convertido nuestro particular y bizarro combate, en un verdadero lío.-Ahí van algunos patéticos smilies para "templar el nervio"


----------



## ordequin

¡Sacré bleu! ¡Le volví a dar a la ventana corta y no me cabe el texto!


----------



## lazarus1907

ordequin said:
			
		

> Si no entiendes a los españoles, entonces mejor a los vascos los dejamos para otro día, *sobre todo *porque ya se va haciendo tarde en esta "tierra de conejos" y por ello simplificaré mi respuesta y mis argumentos al máximo.
> 
> En el párrafo anterior*,* como si de un "buscando a Wally" se tratara*,* hay ocultos algunos espejismos*;* perdón, digo ironías. ¿Serás capaz de encontrarlos?... ¡Oh, Dios mío*,* ya empieza este humor burlesco-juguetón otra vez!, ¡Tiene vida propia!, ¡En serio, yo no hago nada! Vade retro arlequín, digo ordequin...
> 
> Bueno, primero los agradecimientos. Me alegra que no te hayas enemistado conmigo. Gracias a la generosidad de manifestármelo podré dormir más co*n*fortablemente.
> 
> Y ahora vamos al lío, porque ésto es en lo que se ha convertido nuestro particular y bizarro (*¿valiente?*) combate*:* en un verdadero lío.-Ahí van algunos patéticos smilies para "templar el nervio"


Me gustaron tus comentarios iniciales al principio de este hilo, pero creo que te has puesto algo agresivo con el pobre de Alec, que tiene tanta sinceridad como falta de malicia. No me extraña que no entienda a alguno de los españoles (y yo soy español).

Saludos.


----------



## ordequin

Dices que has rebatido mis argumentos. Me quedo maravillada. ¿Qué argumentos?
Se trataba de un breve relato, en el que con cuatro pinceladas perfilo una historia, sin entrar en pormenores ni detalles que no venían al caso, y sobretodo porque no trataba de colapsar el foro escribiendo un segundo Quijote, o un Los Hermanos Karamazov.-Me refiero a la extensión, te lo aclaro porque sino la liamos, y me tienes aquí hasta las cinco de la mañana desenmarañando madejas-
Pero entonces, ¿de qué argumentos me hablas?. ¡Ay!¡Qué bueno! Va a ser que en tu tierra a los relatos se les llama argumentos, y entonces todo ésto no sería más que un malentendido, y en realidad estamos de acuerdo!!! ¡Oh, no la ironía otra vez!, ¡Sal de mí!, ¡Sal de mí!, ¡Yo te lo ordeno!!!
No he argumentado nada. He dejado atisbar con un par de hilvanes un suceso. Son cosas distintas.


----------



## aleCcowaN

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No estarás hablando de mí, Alec. Yo te aprecio mucho y lamentaría muchísimo que dejaras este foro. Sabes que aprecio tu opinión, aunque sea opuesta a la mía; al menos es una opinión inteligente, instruida y que me da que pensar. Preferiría que siempre estuviéramos de acuerdo, pero no sólo sería aburrido, sino que además estaríamos los dos equivocándonos juntos tarde o temprano.


Nunca lo diría por ti, Lazarus. Tu siempre argumentas y razonas, y yo que soy vehemente bien puedo filtrar tu vehemencia y ver tus argumentos químicamente puros.

La lucha de poder a la que me refiero es la que no contiene argumentos sino pseudo-argumentos, y su finalidad es primitiva no intelectual.

Ya le he contestado a Ordequin por vía privada, y no deseo comentar el contenido -EDIT: aunque me estoy arrepintiendo después de su último mensaje privado-. Sólo voy a tomar una cosa que se refiere al post #22: le he puesto que el tipo de "contra-argumentaciones", que aquí aclaro, pueden debatirse como plagadas de non-sequitur, petitio principii, parvas de "argumentum ad verecundiam" y otros tipos de falacias que encubren una emocionalidad primitiva, y que acusé de "ombliguistas", las he encontrado mayormente de españoles en una proporción alarmantemente alta frente a foreros de otros orígenes. Y a eso se suma a mi experiencia de toda la vida con españoles residentes en la Argentina. Como yo no me la tomé contra "los españoles", si no no estaría aquí, ni tendría amigos españoles en una proporción quizá mayor a la de la población local, percibo que hay un problema que debo analizar o algo que yo debo comprender -este hilo no es el lugar-.

No me auyentarán unos vanos espadachineos.


----------



## ordequin

Dices que criticas mi falta de método. ¿No te parece un poco presuntuoso(sin el un poco mejor) tachar de "falta de método" la actuación de alguien en una situación de la que desconoces numerosos detalles?
Lo relativo a "tener razón", "mecanismos de poder", me lo salto, ya me puedes perdonar, pero es que me parece tan subrealista, que si te empiezo a responder armamos la de Berthol Brech, mi querido "maestro".
-¡Otra vez, esta cosa satánica es una maldición!-
Bueno, ya para terminar directos al "rifi-fafe"(tole-tole).
Salvo en los casos en los que uno este leyendo la composición de un paquete de galletas,proceso para cuya comprensión suelen intervenir factores más semánticos que emocionales; cuando se trata de otro tipo de lecturas, resulta complicado evadirse de nuestra condición humana. Con ello pretendo decir que esta condición y por ende subjetividades y otras pasiones se dejan entrever en lo que se escribe, siendo difícil sino imposible desligar este proceso.
Por lo tanto, defiendo, que es perfectamente posible percibir el estado emocional del escritor a través de sus palabras. Lo que me resulta muy curioso es que para tí no funcione así.
Tambien sigo pensando que el análisis de tus palabras fué apropiado. Yo no emplearía "riguroso". No trato de diseccionarte con un bisturí, tan sólo intento captarte.
Querido amigo. Queridos todos. Ha sido un placer. Hasta mañana......Se me olvidaban...los dichosos, digo patéticos...


----------



## ordequin

Lazarus gracias por las correcciones. No me he puesto agresiva, es tarde y me ha dado el punto chistoso. Si mi comentario parece agresivo, sólo puedo decir que lo lamento.
Alec, siento que no entiendas mi sentido del humor. Me divierte estar en el foro. No creo que eso tenga nada de malo. Quizás otro día podamos entendernos mejor, o mejor aún, comprendernos mejor.


----------



## aleCcowaN

NOTA PARA LOS MODERADORES:

Aclaro que se contestan tomando elementos de mis mensajes privados en estos posts, cuando ya aclaré en el último de esos mensajes cuál era la forma de hacerlo.

En definitiva, la parte "visible" en este hilo no se corresponde con la realidad de la vía privada elegida y usada por mí para aclarar este entredicho.

El administrador podrá constatar que no he bloqueado la recepción de mensajes de ningún forero y que hay espacio suficiente para la recepción de varios.

Gracias por su comprensión.


----------



## lazarus1907

*Ordequin*:

Perdona por mi agresividad, pero le no me gusta que se metan con Alec. Apreciamos tanto tu sentido del humor como tu cultura, que se refleja en la riqueza de tu expresión. Creo que hablo en nombre de Alec cuando digo que nos gustarías que permanecieras por aquí, pues apreciamos tus aportaciones.

Lo de las faltas de ortografía es algo a lo que vas a tener que acostumbrarte, porque no estoy bien de la cabeza.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gitanogana

Sé que yo estaba ausente para la mayoría de la conversación, pero me gustaría agradecerles a todos que contestaron mis preguntas. En este foro me di cuenta de que lo que se aprende es algo más allá un entendimiento lingüistico - una perspectiva de la situación social y cultural del idioma, algo que pienso es un asunto importante saber del cual este hilo me ha dado un vislumbre, aunque a veces el nivel de habla me ultrapasó. Gracias

Y últimamente,


			
				ordequin said:
			
		

> Quizás otro día podamos entendernos mejor, o mejor aún, comprendernos mejor.


 
¿Hay diferencia entre la conotación de entender y comprender?


----------



## ordequin

Hola Gitanogana y demás compañeros:
Ví hará un mes un hilo con el título "Entender vs comprender", a mí me gustó bastante. En él se plantea la posibilidad de que exista una diferencia más que de acepción, de matiz; sin llegarse a una conclusión o solución final determinante.
No sé cómo poner el link, pero no creo tengas problemas en encontrarlo, si te interesa.
Un saludo.


----------



## Like an Angel

Debo autocorregirme, no sólo hablan así las personas que no han tenido acceso a la educación, sino otros que -habiendo estudiado- no prestan atención o vaya uno a saber qué, pero no fijan la manera _correcta_ de decirlo.


			
				aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Ahora, está bien aclarar que este habla se encuentra en el límite entre lo popular y lo marginal, y no porque no sea gente decente. Este tipo de habla la usan los marginales y las personas decentes que viven en la frontera de la marginalidad, y guarda la característica propia de la marginalidad: no oyen ni imitan otros estilos de habla.


 
Es totalmente válida tu aclaración ale, espero no haber dado a entender con mi mensaje que eran incultos e indecentes. De hecho una de mis mejores amigas -ya me parezco a los que dicen "yo tengo un amigo gay/judío"- vive diciendo _haiga_ y yo torturándola con _haya, haya, haya _ De todas mis amigas es la que corazón más noble tiene, vive en las nubes, habla muchísimo y no presta atención a cómo dice las cosas, sino a lo que dice. En ningún momento habría dicho o pensado que ella es indecente, simplemente porque no lo es y su manera de hablar no tendría porqué indicarlo. De hecho, cualquier político habla a la perfección y -si bien no todos- la mayoría son totalmente indecentes, corruptos y... ¿sigo?

PD: de más está decir que siempre son un deleite tus mensajes Ale =)


----------



## jmx

María Archs said:
			
		

> Eso no se lo he oído decir a los adultos en España ni de casualidad.
> Aquí decimos:
> Se me cayó.
> Se te oye muy bien.
> Se le cayó.
> 
> Ahora bien, es cierto que los niños pequeñitos suelen decir: _Me se cayó_.
> Y sus papás le dicen: _"Se me, se me.... Acuerdáte: la semana viene antes que el mes"_


Confirmo que efectivamente eso no lo dicen los adultos, sólo los niños, o las personas que han pisado poco una escuela. Pero aprovecho para arrimar el ascua a mi sardina y llamo la atención a los foreros de que una generación tras otra, una regla prescriptiva ha de ser cuidadosamente taladrada en los cerebros de los niños, lo cual prueba que es totalmente contraria a la naturaleza del lenguaje, y que, como todas las reglas prescriptivas, es *completamente arbitraria*. Nos suena mal porque *hemos sido educados para que nos suene mal*.


----------



## heidita

María Archs said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡AGGGGGGGGGGG!!!
> Eso no se lo he oído decir a los adultos en España ni de casualidad.
> Aquí decimos:
> Se me cayó.
> Se te oye muy bien.
> Se le cayó.
> 
> Ahora bien, es cierto que los niños pequeñitos suelen decir: _Me se cayó_.
> Y sus papás le dicen: _"Se me, se me.... Acuerdáte: la semana viene antes que el mes"_
> 
> Saludos
> 
> María


 
Pues qué felicidad, María, ya que en Madrid se oye cada vez más.
En el mercado está a la orden del día. Desde luego es gente con poca cultura, pero que lo dicen los adultos no cabe duda.


----------



## SpiceMan

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¡Ojalá estuvieramos exentos!, pero no. No digo que la mayoría hable así, pero hay gente a quien se le suele escapar ese uso. Incluso, había años atrás un personaje de televisión (totalmente inculto, pero con un corazón de oro) que se despedía con un _se vemo'_. Hoy en día nos despedimos así para robarle una sonrisa al que se va, pero no es común escucharlo.


Yo saludo bastante seguido con un "se vemos" 

O se le pegó a la gente de mi alrededor, o se sigue usando, porque yo lo sigo escuchando.




			
				Gitanogana said:
			
		

> ¿Hay diferencia entre la conotación de entender y comprender?


Sí. Entender es un ejercicio "intelectual", por ponerle un nombre. Comprender denota que se tiene experiencia directa con respecto a algo. 

Cuando se muere el padre de un amigo, entiendo lo que significa perder a un ser querido.
Cuando se muere mi padre, comprendo el dolor de perder a un ser querido.

PD: El tipo de discusión que surgió en este hilo es 100% representativo de los hispanoparlantes. Siempre nos ponemos a discutir con pasión, hasta cuando estamos de acuerdo. No pocas veces terminé yo también discutiendo no sé muy bien que, ni tampoco por qué. Creo que generalmente se clasifica lexicográficamente como "malentendido". 
PD2: Alec, la forma de expresarse argentina (arrogante a ojos extranjeros, sin otras connotaciones a ojos argentinos) nos genera discusiones sin sentido, no pocas veces. Por experiencia. En general, yo ya sé que la mayoría de las veces, diga lo que diga, suena pedante.


----------

